# 24 hr evaluation



## Woodengolfer (Apr 15, 2004)

I have just finished a 24 hour evaluation of the Q7. My V/W dealer is also an Audi dealer, and my salesman thought I should look at the Q as the lease on the Touareg is up soon.
I put over 170 miles on the Q. I live in rural Northern Michigan and have plenty of winding roads around the lakes and orchards to drive on. Quick first impression is that compared to the Egg, this Q is much smoother and quieter. The seats are like night and day to me. I never liked the Egg's seats(because my [email protected]@ is large and I don't fit well). I finally-after 50k-smashed down the outer ridge and comfort is improved. If any of you are my size, 6'2'' and 230 lbs, well the Q is the best! 
This example of the Q was sparsely equipped, with no nav or air susp. Still, the regular steel suspension worked very well. The Q is tall with 19 in. tires, so the wife had to jump up into the seat. It also had the large glass sunroof. I could do without it, but for those of you who want it, it did work well. However, there is no opaque shade, just a translucent one. 
This is a large vehicle! Its about 12 in. longer than the Egg and felt wider, but that could be an illusion. Very nice dash, typical Audi, some say lifted right out of A6. I could have stood more wood; it looked too mechanical sometimes. The advantage that could have been gained from the extra length was partially sacrificed for the third row seats, so the storage is extra shallow with the 3rd row seats folded down.
A few strange glitches noticed: the tailgate opened with the key fob but had to be closed by hitting the button on the tailgate edge, which by this time is way up in the air. Cruise control is on a stalk that I mistook a few times for the turn signal stalk.
This is a large vehicle that handles well and rides great. If you want sports car handling in this size, you're going to be somewhat disappointed. If panache is not you, get a Touareg V8 loaded and drive on dude....


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: 24 hr evaluation (Woodengolfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Woodengolfer* »_
A few strange glitches noticed: the tailgate opened with the key fob but had to be closed by hitting the button on the tailgate edge, which by this time is way up in the air. Cruise control is on a stalk that I mistook a few times for the turn signal stalk.


not to worry
the tailgate is not supposed to close with the key fob, no car does that. the height of the tailgate opening can also be programmed to close at a lower height easily.
and the cruise control stalk is an Audi/older VW trait that you'll get used to. i still hit the turn signal in my A3 sometimes.


----------



## AudiMechanic (Nov 28, 2005)

ProjectA3...at sales training did they go over this rear hatch programming with you guys? 
I was wondering if you knew a different way.


----------

